# Chunkies Owl and the Pussycat FREE Knit Pattern



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This listing is for the FREE pattern of the pictured knitted Chunkies Owl and the Pussycat, a Laurel Lane design. The Owl stuffed toy measures 13" from the tip of the tassel ear to the tip of his purple toes The Pussycat measures 13" in diameter and 8" high from her ear to her toes. Her legs are made using the Japanese braiding called Kumihimo, an alternative to the I-cord and a lot of fun to make. Complete instructions are included, nothing extra to purchase. I have used Bulky Yarn and these two dolls can be knitted up in an afternoon. They work up really quick.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chunkies-owl-and-the-pussycat


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

These are just adorable, Jean! Would be great along with the story! Thanks!


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

oh so cute, great shower gift!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How cute are these!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So cute.


----------

